# Over 13 million Venezuelans sign petition against Trump´s terror



## Bleipriester

Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.

Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV


----------



## Confounding

What the fuck do these ignorant third worlders know about American politics?


----------



## Bleipriester

Confounding said:


> What the fuck do these ignorant third worlders know about American politics?


The "third worlders" are fed up with your regime´s terror and blockade.


----------



## Confounding

Bleipriester said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do these ignorant third worlders know about American politics?
> 
> 
> 
> The "third worlders" are fed up with your regime´s terror and blockade.
Click to expand...


I'm all about us not being involved in that cluster fuck. Just keep the ignorant and unproductive ones out of my country.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

let them die


----------



## fncceo

A signature in exchange for a sandwich?

I'm surprised it was only 13 million.


----------



## Bleipriester

Confounding said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do these ignorant third worlders know about American politics?
> 
> 
> 
> The "third worlders" are fed up with your regime´s terror and blockade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm all about us not being involved in that cluster fuck. Just keep the ignorant and unproductive ones out of my country.
Click to expand...

If you don´t want immigrants tell your gov to not to starve people and redirect aid funds to Guaido.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV


Well we know how most of those signatures were gathered...........


----------



## Bleipriester

fncceo said:


> A signature in exchange for a sandwich?
> 
> I'm surprised it was only 13 million.


They have 13 million sandwiches?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know how most of those signatures were gathered...........
Click to expand...

You know it is nonsense. People signed not to get something in exchange.


----------



## fncceo

Bleipriester said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do these ignorant third worlders know about American politics?
> 
> 
> 
> The "third worlders" are fed up with your regime´s terror and blockade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm all about us not being involved in that cluster fuck. Just keep the ignorant and unproductive ones out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don´t want immigrants tell your gov to not to starve people and redirect aid funds to Guaido.
Click to expand...


Why do they need aid funds at all ... don't they live in the "glorious workers' paradise'


----------



## MarathonMike

Bleipriester said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do these ignorant third worlders know about American politics?
> 
> 
> 
> The "third worlders" are fed up with your regime´s terror and blockade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm all about us not being involved in that cluster fuck. Just keep the ignorant and unproductive ones out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don´t want immigrants tell your gov to not to starve people and redirect aid funds to Guaido.
Click to expand...

When did it become America's responsibility to feed Venezuelan people? How about start with the complete corruption and incompetence of the Venezuelan leaders.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know how most of those signatures were gathered...........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it is nonsense. People signed not to get something in exchange.
Click to expand...

You we there?  You know this for a fact?   Okie dokie......


----------



## fncceo

Bleipriester said:


> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV



To be fair, if that woman asked me, I'd co-sign a car loan.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Bleipriester said:


> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV


they fucked their own country up and they can remain in their fucked u shitwhole country.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know how most of those signatures were gathered...........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it is nonsense. People signed not to get something in exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You we there?  You know this for a fact?   Okie dokie......
Click to expand...

What an argument. YOU were there for sure...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, if that woman asked me, I'd co-sign a car loan.
Click to expand...

She has herpes


----------



## fncceo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, if that woman asked me, I'd co-sign a car loan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has herpes
Click to expand...


And....?


----------



## Bleipriester

MarathonMike said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do these ignorant third worlders know about American politics?
> 
> 
> 
> The "third worlders" are fed up with your regime´s terror and blockade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm all about us not being involved in that cluster fuck. Just keep the ignorant and unproductive ones out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don´t want immigrants tell your gov to not to starve people and redirect aid funds to Guaido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did it become America's responsibility to feed Venezuelan people? How about start with the complete corruption and incompetence of the Venezuelan leaders.
Click to expand...

But things were good...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

fncceo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, if that woman asked me, I'd co-sign a car loan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has herpes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And....?
Click to expand...

If I'm signing for a loan I'm getting something with interest but maybe you work differently


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know how most of those signatures were gathered...........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it is nonsense. People signed not to get something in exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You we there?  You know this for a fact?   Okie dokie......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an argument. YOU were there for sure...
Click to expand...

I was joking......  You on the other hand;


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know how most of those signatures were gathered...........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it is nonsense. People signed not to get something in exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You we there?  You know this for a fact?   Okie dokie......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an argument. YOU were there for sure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was joking......  You on the other hand;
Click to expand...

So now you were joking...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV





> Over 13 million Venezuelans sign petition against Trump´s terror


 Well I guess it is time to move to Cuba.  Any liberals want to take the first step?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know how most of those signatures were gathered...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know it is nonsense. People signed not to get something in exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You we there?  You know this for a fact?   Okie dokie......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an argument. YOU were there for sure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was joking......  You on the other hand;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you were joking...
Click to expand...

You haven't figured that out yet?  After all these years?  Okay Simple Jack........


----------



## fncceo

On the other hand, if they all starve to death, at least more people will know where Venezuela is.

Misery is G-d's way of teach geography to Americans.


----------



## Dick Foster

Bleipriester said:


> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV


Why should anyone here give a shit what a bunch of idiots in South America who screwed themselves think? I guess they're all pissed that we don't come bail them out and save them from their own damn laziness, greed and stupidity. Maybe they should start thinking about working themselves out of the hole they put themselves in.


----------



## Confounding

MarathonMike said:


> When did it become America's responsibility to feed Venezuelan people?



Apparently we're responsible for their incompetence.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know it is nonsense. People signed not to get something in exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> You we there?  You know this for a fact?   Okie dokie......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an argument. YOU were there for sure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was joking......  You on the other hand;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you were joking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't figured that out yet?  After all these years?  Okay Simple Jack........
Click to expand...

Nope, US foreign policy is your weak spot. All we hear from you is something with "big dog" ect...


----------



## Polishprince

Bleipriester said:


> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV




I think this petition is a load of bullshit.

The Venezuelan people aren't nearly as interested in tyranny as liberals contend.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dick Foster said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone here give a shit what a bunch of idiots in South America who screwed themselves think? I guess they're all pissed that we don't come bail them out and save them from their own damn laziness, greed and stupidity. Maybe they should start thinking about working themselves out of the hole they put themselves in.
Click to expand...

All you need to do is to fill the empty place that Jefferey has left behind.


----------



## fncceo

So, thirteen million signatures, at approximately 25 signatures per page (including personal data) makes more than half a million pages in that document.

Why do you hate trees?!


----------



## Bleipriester

Polishprince said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this petition is a load of bullshit.
> 
> The Venezuelan people aren't nearly as interested in tyranny as liberals contend.
Click to expand...

Chavismo has deep roots in Venezuela and the petition is true.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You we there?  You know this for a fact?   Okie dokie......
> 
> 
> 
> What an argument. YOU were there for sure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was joking......  You on the other hand;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you were joking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't figured that out yet?  After all these years?  Okay Simple Jack........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, US foreign policy is your weak spot. All we hear from you is something with "big dog" ect...
Click to expand...

You write for *VGTRK *don'tcha...........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an argument. YOU were there for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> I was joking......  You on the other hand;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you were joking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't figured that out yet?  After all these years?  Okay Simple Jack........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, US foreign policy is your weak spot. All we hear from you is something with "big dog" ect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You write for *VGTRK *don'tcha...........
Click to expand...

Not yet but RT already wants my videos:


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was joking......  You on the other hand;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you were joking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't figured that out yet?  After all these years?  Okay Simple Jack........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, US foreign policy is your weak spot. All we hear from you is something with "big dog" ect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You write for *VGTRK *don'tcha...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet but RT already wants my videos:
Click to expand...

I always knew you'd find your niche in the propaganda field.  (psst!!  That was not a joke........)


----------



## Wry Catcher

Confounding said:


> What the fuck do these ignorant third worlders know about American politics?



They've learned about despots and sociopathic narcissists.


----------



## Lastamender

Bleipriester said:


> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV


That's nice, when has the UN done anything about terror?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you were joking...
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't figured that out yet?  After all these years?  Okay Simple Jack........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, US foreign policy is your weak spot. All we hear from you is something with "big dog" ect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You write for *VGTRK *don'tcha...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet but RT already wants my videos:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always knew you'd find your niche in the propaganda field.  (psst!!  That was not a joke........)
Click to expand...

Not a joke? That terrifies me.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't figured that out yet?  After all these years?  Okay Simple Jack........
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, US foreign policy is your weak spot. All we hear from you is something with "big dog" ect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You write for *VGTRK *don'tcha...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet but RT already wants my videos:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always knew you'd find your niche in the propaganda field.  (psst!!  That was not a joke........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a joke? That terrifies me.
Click to expand...

You terrify easy then.  Maybe another line of work?  Cesspool cleaning?   As opposed to your usual cesspool filling.........


----------



## Bleipriester

Lastamender said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro´s letter, signed by over 13 million Venezuelans, will be submitted to the UN soon.
> 
> Con más de 13 millones de firmas Venezuela denunciará ante la ONU las agresiones de EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice, when has the UN done anything about terror?
Click to expand...

They must stop the blockade also without petition. That´s their job.
At least they start a big program to help Venezuela:

Cooperación para producir seis rubros de alimentos: ONU y Venezuela amplían acuerdos (+Onudi) | La iguana TV


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, US foreign policy is your weak spot. All we hear from you is something with "big dog" ect...
> 
> 
> 
> You write for *VGTRK *don'tcha...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet but RT already wants my videos:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always knew you'd find your niche in the propaganda field.  (psst!!  That was not a joke........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a joke? That terrifies me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You terrify easy then.  Maybe another line of work?  Cesspool cleaning?   As opposed to your usual cesspool filling.........
Click to expand...

Not my favorite prospect. See, the offers are not worth a consideration. Cesspool cleaning...


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You write for *VGTRK *don'tcha...........
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet but RT already wants my videos:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always knew you'd find your niche in the propaganda field.  (psst!!  That was not a joke........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a joke? That terrifies me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You terrify easy then.  Maybe another line of work?  Cesspool cleaning?   As opposed to your usual cesspool filling.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my favorite prospect. See, the offers are not worth a consideration. Cesspool cleaning...
Click to expand...

I thought you might help remove some of your BS instead of continuously adding too it.  Oh well, so much for civic duty, eh?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet but RT already wants my videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always knew you'd find your niche in the propaganda field.  (psst!!  That was not a joke........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a joke? That terrifies me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You terrify easy then.  Maybe another line of work?  Cesspool cleaning?   As opposed to your usual cesspool filling.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my favorite prospect. See, the offers are not worth a consideration. Cesspool cleaning...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you might help remove some of your BS instead of continuously adding too it.  Oh well, so much for civic duty, eh?
Click to expand...

I will remove a lot of shit. But that´s a personal issue.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always knew you'd find your niche in the propaganda field.  (psst!!  That was not a joke........)
> 
> 
> 
> Not a joke? That terrifies me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You terrify easy then.  Maybe another line of work?  Cesspool cleaning?   As opposed to your usual cesspool filling.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my favorite prospect. See, the offers are not worth a consideration. Cesspool cleaning...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you might help remove some of your BS instead of continuously adding too it.  Oh well, so much for civic duty, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will remove a lot of shit. But that´s a personal issue.
Click to expand...

It looks like your waste line empties into the USMB..........


----------



## MarathonMike

Bleipriester said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do these ignorant third worlders know about American politics?
> 
> 
> 
> The "third worlders" are fed up with your regime´s terror and blockade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm all about us not being involved in that cluster fuck. Just keep the ignorant and unproductive ones out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don´t want immigrants tell your gov to not to starve people and redirect aid funds to Guaido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did it become America's responsibility to feed Venezuelan people? How about start with the complete corruption and incompetence of the Venezuelan leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But things were good...
Click to expand...

What's up with your Avatar dude? You a Jeffrey Epstein disciple?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a joke? That terrifies me.
> 
> 
> 
> You terrify easy then.  Maybe another line of work?  Cesspool cleaning?   As opposed to your usual cesspool filling.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my favorite prospect. See, the offers are not worth a consideration. Cesspool cleaning...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you might help remove some of your BS instead of continuously adding too it.  Oh well, so much for civic duty, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will remove a lot of shit. But that´s a personal issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like your waste line empties into the USMB..........
Click to expand...

That´s not my waste line.


----------



## Bleipriester

MarathonMike said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "third worlders" are fed up with your regime´s terror and blockade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all about us not being involved in that cluster fuck. Just keep the ignorant and unproductive ones out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don´t want immigrants tell your gov to not to starve people and redirect aid funds to Guaido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did it become America's responsibility to feed Venezuelan people? How about start with the complete corruption and incompetence of the Venezuelan leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But things were good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with your Avatar dude? You a Jeffrey Epstein disciple?
Click to expand...

I don´t like commercial sex, even if voluntary. See a larger version of my avatar in my Erring Thread.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You terrify easy then.  Maybe another line of work?  Cesspool cleaning?   As opposed to your usual cesspool filling.........
> 
> 
> 
> Not my favorite prospect. See, the offers are not worth a consideration. Cesspool cleaning...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you might help remove some of your BS instead of continuously adding too it.  Oh well, so much for civic duty, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will remove a lot of shit. But that´s a personal issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like your waste line empties into the USMB..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s not my waste line.
Click to expand...

Putin rerouted it for ya.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my favorite prospect. See, the offers are not worth a consideration. Cesspool cleaning...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might help remove some of your BS instead of continuously adding too it.  Oh well, so much for civic duty, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will remove a lot of shit. But that´s a personal issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like your waste line empties into the USMB..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s not my waste line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin rerouted it for ya.......
Click to expand...

Whereto? USMB? No, I don´t think so.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might help remove some of your BS instead of continuously adding too it.  Oh well, so much for civic duty, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> I will remove a lot of shit. But that´s a personal issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like your waste line empties into the USMB..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s not my waste line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin rerouted it for ya.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whereto? USMB? No, I don´t think so.
Click to expand...

Obviously.  Why dump it where it is prolifically produced internally and has to be hosed out every day anyway?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will remove a lot of shit. But that´s a personal issue.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like your waste line empties into the USMB..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s not my waste line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin rerouted it for ya.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whereto? USMB? No, I don´t think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously.  Why dump it where it is prolifically produced internally and has to be hosed out every day anyway?
Click to expand...

My thought.


----------



## MarathonMike

Bleipriester said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all about us not being involved in that cluster fuck. Just keep the ignorant and unproductive ones out of my country.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don´t want immigrants tell your gov to not to starve people and redirect aid funds to Guaido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did it become America's responsibility to feed Venezuelan people? How about start with the complete corruption and incompetence of the Venezuelan leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But things were good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with your Avatar dude? You a Jeffrey Epstein disciple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t like commercial sex, even if voluntary. See a larger version of my avatar in my Erring Thread.
Click to expand...

I'll take your word for it, she just looks really young.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like your waste line empties into the USMB..........
> 
> 
> 
> That´s not my waste line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin rerouted it for ya.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whereto? USMB? No, I don´t think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously.  Why dump it where it is prolifically produced internally and has to be hosed out every day anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thought.
Click to expand...

Obviously to the USMB........  He recognizes your old Soviet style propaganda delivery and has "rewarded" you with this ultra low level forum in recognition of your "talents"..........


----------



## Bleipriester

MarathonMike said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don´t want immigrants tell your gov to not to starve people and redirect aid funds to Guaido.
> 
> 
> 
> When did it become America's responsibility to feed Venezuelan people? How about start with the complete corruption and incompetence of the Venezuelan leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But things were good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with your Avatar dude? You a Jeffrey Epstein disciple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t like commercial sex, even if voluntary. See a larger version of my avatar in my Erring Thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take your word for it, she just looks really young.
Click to expand...

She does. That doesn´t make me an Epstein client or something similar.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That´s not my waste line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin rerouted it for ya.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whereto? USMB? No, I don´t think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously.  Why dump it where it is prolifically produced internally and has to be hosed out every day anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously to the USMB........  He recognizes your old Soviet style propaganda delivery and has "rewarded" you with this ultra low level forum in recognition of your "talents"..........
Click to expand...

Now it all adds up...


----------

